# stoke level rising



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

I want to ride already!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I hate you :laugh: I am very jealous though. Looks like a sweet ride.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Very nice, Venture makes some great product. I was checking those out at SIA and it looks like a sick pow stick. Are you going Sparks with it, slider plates, or Karakorum?


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Very Nice!!! Great stick!


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Very nice, Venture makes some great product. I was checking those out at SIA and it looks like a sick pow stick. Are you going Sparks with it, slider plates, or Karakorum?


Hopefully have my Karakoram bindings soon


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Be sure to post up a review of the Karakorums. I'd like to get my hands on the set up, but I doubt I'll do it this year. Maybe I'll get a chance to demo of them. They look very promising. The mechanical route was tried before with Burton and was a failure. The elegance of the Voile design has always been it's simplicity. Yet, it really does look like the Karakorum guys have addressed the problems that the Burton system had. Their system actually looks quite simple and has some good looking advantages. Wear and tear look to be the big questions with it, not performance.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Which binding system is the way to go? I just assemed Sparks since they seem to have a great following and appear fairly durable.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Be sure to post up a review of the Karakorums. I'd like to get my hands on the set up, but I doubt I'll do it this year. Maybe I'll get a chance to demo of them. They look very promising. The mechanical route was tried before with Burton and was a failure. The elegance of the Voile design has always been it's simplicity. Yet, it really does look like the Karakorum guys have addressed the problems that the Burton system had. There system actually looks quite simple and has some good looking advantages. Wear and tear look to be the big questions with it, not performance.


You can demo mine cause Ill definitely be doing some CO trips this year :thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sweet! We'll definitely have to do some tours at the some of the Front Range spots. Berthoud is a mecca for very good reasons. Maybe a mini meet would be in order?


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Very Very nice board. I love my Euphoria split. It even gets used for lift access stuff a lot because it is just such an amazing board for the trees and the fluff. I think I might get a storm this year but Im not sure if I want it solid or split. I cant help but think that if I had a storm and euphoria split that I would never ride any of my solid boards ever again and a split is mighty spendy to stand in a lift line with.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

I actually returned the board (wasnt happy with fitment), I have an order for a NS Summit instead. Should have ordered one in the first place, considering I own 2 other NS, I know what Im gonna get from one :thumbsup:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

What was up with the fitment? My Euphoria is flawless. Well it was. Now its just got some of those scars that Chicks find sexy.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

when the hooks/clips were tightened up it was uneven










Not a big deal really and it probably wont affect performance but it sucks paying $900 and having to see that


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow. Mine is spot on. Well actually now I think its off about that much right now because of a small incident with a tree but I can probably straighten it back out by resetting the bindings.


----------



## jeri534 (Feb 19, 2008)

pics of the binding setup, strapped in and did some nose/tail presses and flexed the board in all kinds of way and it really feels like a solid board


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They always have felt like a regular board to me. Voile setup or the Karakorum (I guess haven't used it yet) systems. No surprise there. Looks like a sweet set up.


----------

